# My horse doesn't want to be caught!



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Boy, that's something I won't tolerate. And a lot of the ones I've had over the years came that way.

I start small. Once I hassle my way into catching them, I put them in a stall, tiny set of panels, barn alleyway, some small area. Then I start to approach them. When they wheel away, I pop them on the hind end with a lunging whip or cattle flag. When they turn in surprise I stand there with my arms down looking all relaxed. 

Then repeat. And repeat. And repeat. And... I stop a lesson when they just stand there and let me approach. They don't have to act like they are okay with me approaching. I don't require head down, licking lips, anything. Just tolerate it. Then I lead them out and let them loose. 

It takes a few days in the smallest area, then I might move to a pen made of panels or a corral. Do the same thing. If I can't make them spin and face me, I will make them circle until I see resignation.

Then I go for a paddock the size you describe. 

Once they are good in an area of that size they seem to know I will make them work if they run off or turn their hind quarters to me, and I can approach them even in our large pastures.


----------



## Super Nova (Apr 27, 2010)

I teach turning and facing me in the round pen which also means standing still while I walk up and touch them all over..........once taught you can do it any where......

Super Nova


----------



## HarleyWood (Oct 14, 2011)

my moms horse is the same way, but i have him in the round pen and i cut him off when he trys to bolt saying "whoa" (my other two are tought that when i say whoa an dstep in front of them they stop and wait for me or come to me) and he will try to go the other way and i stop"whoa" over and over till i can get close and then throw the halter on and praise and praise. dont ride everytime spend time with her and groom. work up to bigger areas.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you all very much! Im going to have to get panels out and build a stall now! Haha


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Mine on occasion with get disrespectful like that. I try to corner him and he will try to go left or right to get around me, which of course I don't allow. He will usually do this 3-4 times each way - like mentioned above you can use a whip if you want. When he has enough He will then stop and face me and give up. Basically make him uncomfortable until he realizes that he has a choice.. be uncomfortable or come to you. Horses are smart, so they usually choose the latter.


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

If i tried to corner my horse i am pretty sure she would trample me!


----------



## aggiegirl14 (Dec 22, 2011)

Amandaa said:


> If i tried to corner my horse i am pretty sure she would trample me!


You don't need to corner him, you can do the same thing in a bigger area, it's just more tiring for you. My horse is in a 5 acre pasture as well and sometimes she just doesn't wanna get caught haha So along the same lines as the others mentioned, as soon as I can see her pinning her ears, or showing signs of turning away, I will run at her and smooch and chase her off for about 10 strides. She usually goes off to some far corner to pout, so I'll walk out there with my shoulders relaxed and acting very calm and if she acts like she's gonna take off again, I run at her and push her away for as long as I can. Then repeat. It usually only takes once or twice before she gets tired of being run off and she'll let me walk up to her. Make it hard work for them not to come with you, and easy for them TO come with you.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

I think she needs motivation- whether it be getting to rest when she's near you, or getting a treat. These are the two options I generally use for hard-to-catch horses:
1- If she wants to move, she gets to move. On five acres, you're going to have to do some leg work, but just keep at it and give her as little rest as possible. You can chase her around until she comes to you- when she is rude and canters away, she gets to keep moving. If she comes up to you, she gets to rest, and I would suggest that when you take her out you just groom her or give her a bath, something that's not work so she doesn't associate you catching her with something unpleasant. Treats when she comes up to you won't hurt either 
2- This is generally how I approach a horse that is more scared/ timid, and not just being a brat. Basically, just walk into the pen with treats, and when they run away, stand there and ignore them. If this doesn't peak their curiosity, shake the treats or something to get their attention- as long as they're interested in you. Let them slowly walk up to you, and don't move until they've sniffed you/ etc. Slip them a treat, give them a pat, and if you have to, don't even bring the halter in- as long as they come up to you and are comfortable, you may just want to leave it at that for a day. Keep doing this and taking baby-steps until you get to the point where you can rub on them around their head and neck, like putting on a halter or a lead around their neck, and they are completely relaxed.

Hope these help- I'm sure there are some other cases out there, but this seems to work with all the horses I've encountered.


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Amandaa said:


> If i tried to corner my horse i am pretty sure she would trample me!



I agree with you. You have to know your horse. I trust mine, so i'm not too worried.


----------



## soenjer55 (Dec 4, 2011)

As for her trampling you if you corner her, my advice for that is that if you know she's willing to trample you, do not back her into a corner. Keep her moving, keep her running around, don't let her stop even in a corner. Good luck!


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Updates, OP?


----------



## Amandaa (Apr 23, 2012)

Thank you everyone for the advice! So this weekend when i went to catch her i took a crop with me and when she tried to run i smacked her with it! Then i got her kind of in a corner but not too squished in there so she didnt feel like she was threatened... then she turned her butt to me and i smacked her in the butt with the crop again... that taught her very quickly not to turn her butt to me... then i walked up and put the halter on her fine. It worked really well!


----------



## Fingerlakes (May 2, 2012)

Amandaa said:


> Thank you everyone for the advice! So this weekend when i went to catch her i took a crop with me and when she tried to run i smacked her with it! Then i got her kind of in a corner but not too squished in there so she didnt feel like she was threatened... then she turned her butt to me and i smacked her in the butt with the crop again... that taught her very quickly not to turn her butt to me... then i walked up and put the halter on her fine. It worked really well!



Awesome!!


----------

